# Cheapest Place To Buy 5l Of Valet Pro Citrus Pre-Wash?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Any ideas where the cheapest pace is to buy 5 litres of Valet Pro Citrus Pre-Wash?

Cheapsest I can find is the bay of e, £22.28 delivered - item no. 140904579339
:detailer:


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Any ideas where the cheapest pace is to buy 5 litres of Valet Pro Citrus Pre-Wash?
> 
> Cheapsest I can find is the bay of e, £22.28 delivered - item no. 140904579339
> :detailer:


Wouldnt mind knowing this myself, would order 10 litres if a good deal was too be had


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

any chance of a group buy if there was enough interest..

I would be in.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

up for a group buy..great stuff.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cheap at elite and a discount code DW I think works.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/valet-pro-citrus-pre-wash-5-litre.php?cPath=82


----------



## Jamie© (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd rather spend the extra 50p and get it from one of the companies that sponsor DW like Clean Your Car


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't Elite?


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Waxamomo...

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/ecom-prodshow/vpopw5.html £17.95 -5% if you love waxamomo 

Free delivery is £40 so buy 10 litres and spend a couple of quid you have it 8am Tuesday.... Ish


----------



## Jamie© (Aug 9, 2006)

Philb1965 said:


> Don't Elite?


Yes. My reply was to the OP not you poppet


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Ended up getting it delivered from Elite CC for £22.47 with their DW discount code :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Bristle Hound said:


> Ended up getting it delivered from Elite CC for £22.47 with their DW discount code :thumb:


much appreciated! 

Alex


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Jamie© said:


> Yes. My reply was to the OP not you poppet


Sorry,my old brain gets confused easily!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> much appreciated!
> 
> Alex


Your welcome - thanks again Alex :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Any offers around on this people?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Any offers around on this people?


Still the same i think. Around the £22 mark from alex @ elite.

If you're desperate for some matey i can always drop you some in?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

£18.95 from CYC

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valeting-and-bulk/valet-pro-citrus-pre-wash/prod_728.html


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> £18.95 from CYC
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valeting-and-bulk/valet-pro-citrus-pre-wash/prod_728.html


Then + p&p matey is around the £22/23 mark


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Sirmally2 said:


> Still the same i think. Around the £22 mark from alex @ elite.
> 
> If you're desperate for some matey i can always drop you some in?


Like you say Elite, with postage & their discount code, is still the cheapest out there

I'm down to just under 500ml left, so if I get my @ss into gear I should be alright

Your kind offer is very much appreciated tho' buddy. Cheers! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Like you say Elite, with postage & their discount code, is still the cheapest out there
> 
> I'm down to just under 500ml left, so if I get my @ss into gear I should be alright
> 
> Your kind offer is very much appreciated tho' buddy. Cheers! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


No worries matey, anytime :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Philb1965 said:


> Cheap at elite and a discount code DW I think works.
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/valet-pro-citrus-pre-wash-5-litre.php?cPath=82


Plus Alex uses DPD and they are (in my experience) the best courier service.


----------

